# Help O.C.



## Doryan (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm interested in O.C. my new system I just built. I have never done so before and would like to get in there (with your guys help) to see what needs to be done to O.C. at bit.

Intel Core i7 920
Asus P6X58D Premium
6 Gb Corsar XMS3 DDR3-1600
Visiontek Radeon HD 5750
WD 1 TB Caviar Black HD
Corsair 750TX PS
Antec 902 Case
Coolermaster Hyper 212+ CPU cooler

Again, any information would help...

Thanks!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There's a longish (151page) thread that you can find some settings in. A lot that won't help, but if you weed through the thread, you'll find some very useful information.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/662236-asus-p6x58d-premium-thread.html


----------

